# [MOD] Change ascending phone ringer volume to constant phone ringer volume!



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I took the phone apk from Beans' deodexed rom and modified it to remove the ascending ringtone, so it just rings normal at a constant volume from the beginning, not low and then jumping to high volume. I tested it on my fiancee's phone and it's working beautifully.

I suggest you backup your SecPhone.apk and SecPhone.odex files first (you'll only have .odex files if you are not on a deodexed Rom).

Use a file explorer like root exploer or something similar. Move the SecPhone.apk that I'm providing (it's a rar file, so you'll have to extract SecPhone.apk from the rar) into the \system\app folder and set permissions accordingly. Also, if you are on an odexed Rom, rename the SecPhone.odex file to SecPhone.odex.bak.

Now simply restart your phone and it should be working now, ENJOY









MD5: b38e4afceb4812865c2b7940cb6f172d
Download: http://www.mediafire...ju4jy9kl8p7f6y6


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe it is this way on the majority of Samsung Devices. It is not a bug


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the same thing here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe this is something that was started with gingerbread so people don't get scared or freaked out when their ring tone suddenly blares.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

landshark said:


> I believe this is something that was started with gingerbread so people don't get scared or freaked out when their ring tone suddenly blares.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe it is for if you have the phone next to your head it won't hurt your ears when your ringtone starts going off. I remember reading that somewhere a while back


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I'm glad my GNex doesn't do that because it's a little annoying, but nothing to make me want to return it; but, then again, the phone isn't mine. I'll just have to wait and see if it doesn't bother my fiancee too much...LOL


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

its not just verizon either... my only way around that on tmo was to get a custom rom which has this annoyance turned off...


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> its not just verizon either... my only way around that on tmo was to get a custom rom which has this annoyance turned off...


I wonder what they modded to get rid of that. Unfortunately for me the VZW version of the S3 doesn't have as much freedom as the TMO version.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't know if this helps.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455483

Sorry bout that..... ya, I get 404 as well I'm not sure why but when I click on it I get dialog box asking if I want to complete using the browser of tapatalk, when I choose tapatalk it works...

EDIT: Fixed link and tested good!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

myredfast said:


> Don't know if this helps.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1455483
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


no, not really. dead link


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

preusstang said:


> no, not really. dead link


Yeah, I'm getting a 404 error.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

I copied the post text and pasted it here. Not sure why it would not link. Credit goes to "MoWeb" on XDA. Again I'm not sure if this helps. If you can get to the thread, the links should work. And there is a lot more info on the thread as well.

EDIT: Fixed link in my above post and removed copied text as it is not mine.Here is the link again.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455483

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

C


myredfast said:


> I copied the post text and pasted it here. Not sure why it would not link. Credit goes to "MoWeb" on XDA. Again I'm not sure if this helps. If you can get to the thread, the links should work. And there is a lot more info on the thread as well.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed link in my above post and removed copied text as it is not mine.Here is the link again.
> 
> ...


Cool, this let's me know the change is made to the Phone.apk. I may try to see if I can find where the change is supposed to be made when I get home later on. First I have to see if I can get Phone.apk to decompile successfully









Thanks for the link.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I got it! No more ascending ringer!!! I'll put it up in the first post


----------

